# Looking for opinion... :)



## avtofficial (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello! My name is Krasen. I am 18 and I am from Bulgaria. I am an artist .. and now I have YouTube channel... I am looking for advice.. What do you think about my drawings? What can I improve? Thanks!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum avtofficial.

All I have to say about the cars you draw is WOW you are good!


----------



## avtofficial (Jul 18, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Oh! I am happy that you like them!! As I said, I want to improve my drawing skills and I collect different opinions. Maybe soon I will be better...


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice work.. And welcome to the forum!

I would work on your shadows and highlights a bit more.. it will make your work stand out even more than it already does.. 

Great Job!


----------



## avtofficial (Jul 18, 2015)

Ohh you are talking about the contrast... Well that make sense. Thanks! I will try!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello and welcome! 
These are beautiful! 
Dave (Bushcraftonfire) is correct, you have good contrast but it could be "tweeked" for a more professional/realistic touch.
The dimensions on the car facing seem a wee bit off, am I the only one who sees it? (I could be wrong so wait for other opinions on that)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

WELCOME! 

Really really nice work. Did you scan these? It almost looks like they are scanned and I personally feel that sometimes a scanned piece doesn't translate as well. I can't help but wonder if that is part of your contrast issue? 

I also wonder if maybe blending and smoothing (with a blending stick) out the metal portions of your cars would give them a more "metal" look if that makes sense? We have a member (Blue Angel) who does a lot of cars and motorcycles. Beautifully done work and maybe viewing some of his art will give you an idea of what I am trying to convey.

Overall though I think you have done an outstanding job! I look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## SmashedCake (Jul 26, 2015)

I've never been able to draw vehicles. . . UGH! 

You've got a good thing going on there. Excellent work.


----------



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

Excellent drawings! The only thing I would work on as others have said is the shading, try a blending stick to improve the texture of the car surface so it appears more smooth and realistic. It just takes practice. Have you also tried different grade pencils and paper, it helped me.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

You are better than me, so I can't really criticize  

I love them!!


----------

